
Ubuntu 16.10 ups cloud ante with Kubernetes, OpenStack - nedsma
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3130822/linux/ubuntu-1610-ups-cloud-ante-with-kubernetes-openstack.html
======
fingar
Anyone really using OpenStack on Ubuntu?

